# Who's your favorite special character?



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2005)

I think mine might be Redd.


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2005)

tomNook. WISP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:rofl:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2005)

Resseti.


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2005)

FRANKLIN!


----------



## Bear (Nov 25, 2005)

Tortimer


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 25, 2005)

Gulliver


----------



## MGMT (Nov 25, 2005)

Gulliver


----------



## Mino (Nov 25, 2005)

K.K. Slider.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 25, 2005)

i like K.K.

and if the gyroid counts as a special character, i like it more. : D


----------



## Micah (Nov 26, 2005)

Wisp!!!   
B)


----------



## Bastoise99 (Nov 26, 2005)

My vote goes to Redd.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 26, 2005)

Nook or Totakeke.


----------



## Flummoxer (Nov 27, 2005)

Jingle or Tingle or whatever that weirdo little thing is called.


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 27, 2005)

K.K.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 28, 2005)

I like that walrus person.


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Dec 3, 2005)

psh. i mean really, who dsont like your home gyroid......and if that cant count ill have to say redd


----------



## Glactor (Jan 11, 2006)

Jack all the way


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 12, 2006)

The Snowman. I meet with him every day that snow is outside.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

JACK THE PUMPKIN!!!!!!!!!!! WHEEEEEEEEEEE! Even though I haven't met him, he is a talking pumpkin, and its the only thing that isn't a animal in there (besides Kapp'n) and thats cool!


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2006)

Katrina.  I love fortune tellers. ;P


----------



## Domo! (Jan 16, 2006)

i like blanca to see all the peoples screwups on her face is sooo funny


----------

